# "What was I supposed to do Today?" - A DelfinoPie Picstory



## DelfinoPie (May 12, 2008)

So I was sitting at my computer taking a hard earned break from playing Ace Combat 6...







When I got the feeling that today was supposed to be significant in some way...

But what could it be?






Shiiiiiiiit, I completely forgot!!!

Joe Satriani! With very special guest, Paul "I'm Going to Melt Your Face" Gilbert!






What's the time?






Hmm, I'd better get a proverbial wriggle on...

So I throw on my Bruins jersey, and check myself in the mirror...I need a haircut. 

It appears to me Dan Akroyd is trapped on the other side of the mirror wearing the exact same clothes as me...At least I'll be safe from ghosts.






Fuck it, I'll put my hat back on 

Now to put some music on as I make a quick one for the road:






Absolut vodka + Kahlua






+ Ice






+ Glass






+ Milk

=

White Russian 






Once consumed I put on some good "walking" music:

W.A.S.P 






And hit the road...






...using my feet...

(If Adam Jones' guitar was made into a pair of trainers, these would be them )






WALKING MONTAGE!











So I get to the train station just in time to see my fucking train leave...






So I buy a ticket and have a good ol' sit and wait.






What's this? My train, hoo-fucking-rah!






The train was going well fast.






My crotch on the train.






I get to the pub where I'm meeting my friend Ed, who has the tickets. I have a pint, then a J&B on't rocks (which is in the wrong type of glass...)






We head off to the Symphony Hall and take our seats...






They're off centre to say the least, and whats worse my phone camera has decided that it doesn't zoom anymore.

Everyone turns around for some reason.






An unsuspecting Ed...and the woman next to him who must've been about 65 who was rocking out to Paul Gilbert!!!  






Some guy named Paul Giblets or something comes on stage...











That Gilbert guy playing the guitar with a violin bow, what a confused noob, doesn't even know what instrument he's playing 






Paul Gilbert is white, apparently. Bright white...with absolutely no features.






Joe Satriani!!! And he brought his Lite Brite Pieces ...oh he also brought Stu Hamm  
















Note To Self: Buy a fucking camera.

Overall it was a great night and Satch played some good choices of songs including "Time Machine", "Cryin'" and "One Big Rush"


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 12, 2008)

paul!!! <33333333


----------



## playstopause (May 12, 2008)

Great picstory (beside the Bruins shirt ).


----------



## Naren (May 12, 2008)

Pretty dang entertainin', yo.


----------



## Michael (May 12, 2008)

Looks like an awesome show.  He's coming to Melbourne soon too. I'll have to find out when. I've already missed him twice.


----------



## -K4G- (May 13, 2008)

Love the desktop pic.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 13, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Great picstory (beside the Bruins shirt ).









Oh and I caught one of Galen Henson's picks  ...Well, I say caught but really it hit me in the shoulder and I noticed it on the floor five minutes later


----------



## Drew (May 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## ohio_eric (May 13, 2008)

Delfino,

Your pic story was indeed delightful. But if you ever photograph your crotch again and post here I will be forced to travel to your home and kick you there repeatedly. 

Kindest Regards,

Eric


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 13, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Delfino,
> 
> Your pic story was indeed delightful. But if you ever photograph your crotch again and post here I will be forced to travel to your home and kick you there repeatedly.
> 
> ...



Did it make you feel stuff inside that you weren't comfortable with?

I understand


----------



## ohio_eric (May 13, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Did it make you feel stuff inside that you weren't comfortable with?
> 
> I understand



Why yes I did feel uncomfortable inside. I believe it's called being nauseous.


----------

